# Regression



## JamieD (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi, I am new in here and my first post. 

Until two days ago my 71/2 month pup was doing great while out walking. Now he sniffs the ground constantly, pulls, freaks out at people, sounds and will not listen to commands.

I am going back to basics, but it is stressful and makes walks less pleasant.

at home we are making sure we are boss, works for everything. He is also starting to bark in demand for something.

is this the start of ‘teens’. If so how long does it last and what can we do to ease it all?

TIA


----------

